

YC-Funded FanChatter Takes Social Media To The Ball Game - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/01/yc-funded-fanchatter-takes-social-media-to-the-ball-game/

======
jrockway
From the comments:

"that team could build very similar functionality using free or open source
projects"

Are baseball teams really in the business of hiring a bunch of programmers to
write a twitter clone? Seems like paying this company is much cheaper and much
more likely to be successful.

~~~
johns
A team could easily hire someone to write a twitter hashtag aggregator widget
though...

------
Alex3917
I'd much rather if the FanChatters (and other YC groups) would just share what
they were working on via the site. Using TechCrunch as a middle man in
exchange for perceived authority is lame, and I think HN would develop a much
stronger community and culture if we all just shared what we were working on
directly and asked each other for help.

~~~
pg
They do it for the publicity, not the authority. Only a small minority of
people read HN. (And let's hope it stays that way.)

~~~
Alex3917
I understand the value of TechCrunch to get publicity with the general (tech)
public. I just meant that within HN, I think sharing directly with each other
would create a stronger community.

------
derwiki
Cool, sounds very similar to the project abossy and I worked on:
www.twitterbowl2009.com

------
coffeemug
Great job, guys, congrats on the launch!

------
leif
Congratulations guys, nice work!

------
sujaym
Congrats on the launch. As a passionate sports follower I would love to use
fanchatter for my fav sports- F1 and Football.

------
anateus
Congrats dudes!

